# kleiner forellenteich-pättkenburg ostercappeln



## kingangler93 (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
seit ihr schonmal an dem Teich gewesen?
Ich war bis jetzt 2 mal da.Habe auch eigentlich gut gefangen,
nur habe ich gehört das der teich jetzt immens vergrößert und ausgebaggert wurde.
Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben??
Wir fahren mit unserer Jugendgruppe am 12 Mai dorthin.
Welche seite lohnt sich???



Gruss
Tim


----------



## kingangler93 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: kleiner forellenteich-pättkenburg ostercappeln*

Hallo,
kann mir niemand tipps geben???


----------



## autogotte (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: kleiner forellenteich-pättkenburg ostercappeln*

Ist zwar schon ein altes Thema, aber ich wollt mal fragen, ob es sich noch lohnt, dort hin zu fahren. Was kann man da fangen und mit welchen Ködern sollte man am Start sein? ;+
Mario


----------



## Celtic-hero (2. April 2012)

*AW: kleiner forellenteich-pättkenburg ostercappeln*

Moin moin,

ich grabe den Theard mal wieder aus. 


Ich bin am überlegen den Teich auch mal "anzutesten".

War schon jemand da?

Ich hab gelesen das es dort auch Zander, Aal und Hecht zugegen sein soll ?

Kann das jemand bestätitgen??


Grüße


----------



## alinder1 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: kleiner forellenteich-pättkenburg ostercappeln*

hallo,
ich habe da bis jetzt nur 2 forellen gefangen und bin 5 mal da gewesen,
also lohnt sich das garnicht mehr dort hin zu fahren


----------



## porscher (4. September 2016)

*AW: kleiner forellenteich-pättkenburg ostercappeln*

wie schaut es dort aus?


----------

